# Official 2009 3rd Quarter Desktop Thread



## techno_funky (Apr 4, 2009)

*Posting Guidelines:*

** Do not post full images, post only thumbnails or direct links*
*(host your images at www.imageshack.us get the thumbnail code from there and paste it here)*

** All posts with full images can be deleted by the mods*

** The desktops thread is not to be used to post images of pornographic or otherwise provocative nature.*

*Please keep this board clean.*

** It is reccomended that you post your desktop images with the following information:*
** Visual Style: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Wallpaper: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Icons: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Programs: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

Why don't we try and post a Desktop of the month at the start of each thread by the mods, that way the old desktop screenshots by members won't get wasted....


----------



## red_devil (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

where did the earlier thread go ? the first quarter desktop thread ?

does this mean all the screenshots are gone ?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

^ Yup, this happens all the time, I think Mods shouldn't delete the old thread because it can be of reference to other members to create their own modded desktops...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

*yfrog.com/9xmypcjMy Desktop.......

*img357.imageshack.us/img357/9850/mypc.jpg

I have used Windows Blinds 6.4 for transperency and the start menu.
Windows 7 wallpapers
No fonts packs and cursors packs used.


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

D0h! search it up its not deleted.


----------



## pickster (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

Used Candybar to replace icons.
OS X Leopard, CoverSutra, iTunes.
*img.skitch.com/20090413-r4mjak53fd64r6adi8m8wf4nei.preview.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/4719/lolzues.th.jpg

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/8052/wtfhtz.th.jpg

I'm not a person who likes to do much changes. 



red_devil said:


> where did the earlier thread go ? the first quarter desktop thread ?
> 
> does this mean all the screenshots are gone ?





Krazy Bluez said:


> ^ Yup, this happens all the time, I think Mods shouldn't delete the old thread because it can be of reference to other members to create their own modded desktops...


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=161&starteronly=1

Try to use your head and find the reason of disappearing of Desktop threads when they are unstuck.


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

Thanx for guidelines.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

My Desktop : Xtreme!


*i43.tinypic.com/2l8c6eo.jpg



Details :
** Operating System : Vista 32 bit
* Visual Style: Giannisgx89
* Wallpaper: Wood_Dream_by_knastirecords
* Icons: Its mixed icon .. not a specific set 
* Programs: Tuneup Utility 2008 ( easy to patch the styles via it )*


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Tonight's desk:
> 
> *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_CropperCapture1.png



You need some color glasses and psychedelic music to trip over that


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

Tonight's desk:

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_2009-04-22_234754.png


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Posted wrong image earlier. Apologies.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

My second Post Of my Xtreme!

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/6180/2rz6mjd.jpg




Details :
** Operating System : Vista 32 bit
* Visual Style: Steel89
* Wallpaper: Orion-Nebula
* Icons: Its mixed icon .. not a specific set 
* Programs: Tuneup Utility 2008 ( easy to patch the styles via it )*
** Cursor : default Black !*

please comment guys .. suggestion are welcome !!


----------



## joey_182 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

Hey Just Check Out my New Customized Desktop.

1: *img216.imageshack.us/img216/7771/desktop1a.th.jpg
wallpaper: reMix_Clean_1280x800

2: *img218.imageshack.us/img218/9214/desktop2q.th.jpg
wallpaper: Black

OS: Vista SP1
Visual/Style: Hud.Vision on Windows Vista Aero


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

is this urs ?

explain more on how u did it...

i have many like this on lifehacker site...

i wam very much like it .. wht software did u use ?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

*fc00.deviantart.com/fs43/f/2009/156/3/0/D_E_S_K_T_O_P_by_Krazy_Bluez.jpg
*krazy-bluez.deviantart.com/art/D-E-S-K-T-O-P-124918026


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

Why my desktop pic is not going into thumbnail mode... aaah.... >:


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

*img.skitch.com/20090608-8m7ewphiuw4c6ah2fmuh4mcign.preview.jpg
Wallpaper: The Apple "Galaxy"


----------



## joey_182 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*



naveen_reloaded said:


> is this urs ?
> 
> explain more on how u did it...
> 
> ...




ya its mine..
I used HUD.VISION application on Rainmeter..That it!!
I edit the default HUD.VISION according to my use.few things u seen on desktop are actually not provided by HUD.VISION... U have to edit the source file..
and there are several Docks available for vista..I used Rocket Dock..
and here's another..using rite now..

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/1893/desktop6f.th.jpg
Wallpaper:Wall-E


----------



## joey_182 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

Here's another one using rite now...
wallpaper : "Sunset after showers"..Clicked by me...
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/4808/sunset.th.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

@pickster and cooldudie cool desktops. Hey pickster, did you use candybar?


----------



## hoodiboy (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

*i28.tinypic.com/1zl57xd.jpg

Mine..>>!!Ask me any info...!!!


----------



## pickster (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

@sunny
thanks! yeah, i used candybar


----------



## dreams (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

here is mine..
*i27.tinypic.com/55jbn.jpg

OS - Windows 7 RC 7100
Desktop Gadgets - Rainmeter
Wallpaper - Default South Africa Theme
Left slider - ObjectDock

Flow ur suggestions..


----------



## paroh (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

@dreams looks like ur elephant will crush me under his feet so save me
lol

nice wallpaper


----------



## dreams (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

^^lol
true..this wallpaper tuk me to surprise the moment i saw it..it was so real..wonderful photography..all praise to MS.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 2009 2nd Quarter Desktop Thread*

here is my desktop

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/1738/darkyydeskmodbyvaraddch.jpg


----------



## Nithu (Jul 22, 2009)

My Desktop (Simple customization... Win7 with Vista task bar) 

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/4640/desktopesf.th.jpg

** Visual Style:* Windows 7 default.
** Wallpaper:* Created by Me 
** Desktop Gadget:* System Monitor (buildagadget.com).


----------



## amitash (Jul 28, 2009)

heres my first kind-of desktop mod attempt:

*img118.imageshack.us/img118/5229/dsk2.th.jpg

have mercy


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's mine...

 *img101.imagevenue.com/loc381/th_29946_Untitled-1_122_381lo.jpg

Vista Home Basic 32

Visual Style- NOOTO...*lassekongo83.deviantart.com/art/NOOTO-VS-104181358
Wallpaper- *img14.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i614761_25993BlueWater1680x105012224lo2trancedman.jpg
Icons- Self modified in Ps... converted here- *converticon.com/
          Available at my deviantart page here- *fieldgunner.deviantart.com/art/My-Icon-Set-132180904
Icon names removed by Alt+255


----------



## cluby (Aug 6, 2009)

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/3969/clipboard1l.th.jpg
OS:Win7 RTM
DockIconsownloaded from Deviantart
Firefox Theme:Used Javascripts
Wallpaper:Renamed n may be from Deviantart, don't remember.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 29, 2009)

*i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo162/bassam904/Desktop%20Screenshots/Megadeth.png


----------



## Island Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

Netbook screenshot.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3438/3898722028_31fe46be55_o.png


----------



## skippednote (Oct 22, 2009)

*i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo162/bassam904/Desktop%20Screenshots/th_DontCross.png


----------



## skippednote (Oct 27, 2009)

*fc02.deviantart.com/fs51/f/2009/299/b/6/Mordern_Warfare_2_by_bassam904.png


----------



## Indyan (Oct 31, 2009)

My Windows 7 Desktop:
*th07.deviantart.net/fs50/300W/i/2009/303/3/d/Chasing_Dreams_by_Pallab.jpg

Nothing fancy. Just wallpaper + windows 7 visual style + widgets


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 11, 2009)

for which months this thread is for ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2009)

My New Win7 Ult 64bit desktop:--

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/51d46a0198e9c67f918b2bfe9bc309c62g.jpg


----------



## trublu (Nov 16, 2009)

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/2825/clipboard01pj.th.jpg

OS : win XP
Rocket Dock
Dock Icons: Eclipse
Widgets: Rainmeter (HUD Vision,Electric Space)


----------



## kjlkjd (Nov 19, 2009)

Wonderful! thanks for the info that you guys have been discussing. Awesome!!!!
_________________
Calcul taux d'interet immobilier meilleur banque | Taux d interets legal emprunt actuel | Calcul taux d'interet immobilier


----------



## staticsid (May 7, 2010)

Hi Guys !
Now that the Facebook Logo contest is over, we're reviving the old "My Desktop" contest over at the Digit Facebook fan page! Simply upload a screen grab of your desktop and tell us how you did it. DVDs, Tshirts and Anti-virus suites up for grabs!
Visit *www.facebook.com/thinkdigit and participate.


----------



## abhishek.das017 (Jun 16, 2010)

File attached with the message ..

Abhishek


----------



## abc.kb (Mar 24, 2013)

I have always been a Debian and Arch user, but last week I thought I could install an openbox distro. Crunchbang is an obvious choice. Its Debian based and I already configured it to use the "unstable" Sid repo.
Here is a shot:
*imageshack.us/a/img526/7388/screenshotsunday24march.th.png
Machine: Atom N570 based netbook
OS: Crunchbang("Sid-o-mized")
WM: OpenBox


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 25, 2013)

^^ you just bumped a three year old thread mate


----------

